# one month old reef set up...



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

Tank : 46 gallon bow front
Filtration : rena xp3 with 30lbs of LR and 15lbs of LS ( skimmerless )
Lighting : hagen glo dual 39watts 
koralia 2 powerhead
Livestock : green chromis , damsels , yellow tang
sailfin tang , lawnmower , banana wrasse 
copperband butterfly ( moved from 90 gal set up
he was getting beat up by my powder blue )
so far he's alright with my corals.
hammer , frogspawn , some zoas , colt coral 
green sinularia , 2x flowerpot , toadstool , torch
waving hand , gbta , white/purple tip anemone (forgot the name)
and my favorite pearl bubble coral.

set was built right after i did boxing day , didnt put anything 
after 3 days and now this is what it looks like...enjoy!!!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great! is 39watts enough to grow the corals?


----------



## luckylux99 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow 1 month old very nice and your not running a skimmer i am impressed


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess to keep corals Its enough but to grow I doubt it.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome setup dude!!


----------

